

Ask HN: Is there any good open source IM project (based on C++/Windows) - schan

Is there any good open source IM project (based on C++/Windows)? I checked google's libjingle, it's good. Is there any other good one? I want to integrate group text-chat, group voice chat. Thanks!
======
schan
Here are a couple that I've found, don't know if anybody has experience using
them.

<http://thecoccinella.org/> <http://www.miranda-im.org/>
<http://www.pidgin.im/>

